# Do you think it would be strange to use a different knob on each side of a door?



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

There's no rule or code that dictates this sort of thing. Only what makes you happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

